# X Trans Raw file sharpening



## mrgooch (Aug 17, 2014)

I would like to see the range of sharpening choices that are being used by other members.
This is what I start with.

Sharpening  -   41
Radius         -             1 
Detail                     - 33
Masking       -      25


----------



## bigal1000 (Aug 26, 2014)

I will give this a try.


----------



## mrgooch (Aug 26, 2014)

Since posting last I have made some changes to my general user preset settings. Fuji XT1 RAW only

I use this for people and faces:
50
1.5
33
60
For landscapes etc:
60
.09
38
0


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 27, 2014)

I use the defaults except amount is set to 50 and then sharpen on export for screen or print.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Aug 27, 2014)

I use the Lightroom General presets for "Scenic" and "Faces". Works for my Olympus and Panasonic raw files.


----------



## bigal1000 (Aug 29, 2014)

mrgooch said:


> Since posting last I have made some changes to my general user preset settings. Fuji XT1 RAW only
> 
> I use this for people and faces:
> 50
> ...



I gave these a try and it's looking like a good starting point so far,thanks for the info..........


----------

